

Ask HN: When is the best time of day to post? - marcamillion

For maximum impact, when is the best time of day to post anything ? When is the site more active? Please specify time zones also (EST would be preferred =) ).
======
swombat
From my experiments

\- As niyazpk mentions, quality is more important than timing. A poor article
will always sink, and most of the time a great article (properly promoted)
will rise. However...

\- To give your article the best chances, post in the european morning.

Why?

\- The european crowds are generally more discerning, and there is less noise
(à la TechCrunch) during the american night.

\- If you can get a decent number of upvotes from the european crowd, chances
are you'll still be high on the front page by the time the US HNers come in.

\- Already having 50-100+ votes generally will translate in even more upvotes
once the US crowds come in.

That's been my observation, in general. That said, the difference is not
really worth worrying about too much. The main difference is that an evening
submission requires a little bit more promotion.

------
niyazpk
I assume you are asking about HN.

1) The quality of the post and a good title is more important than the time
you post.

2) Luck is a more important factor than the time of the day. Just remember
that if there are more visitors in the site, there are more new posts too.

